# Fun day



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Found this pile of electric cables in a sewer today.



















Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Heat tape?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Bizarre find in a sewer. Wonder how it got there?


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

It is more than likely heat tape that has fallen down over the years.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Maybe it was put in there to keep the sewer from freezing.

It gets a lot colder over there than in Minnesota.

Or is that the women?


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I think the women are colder here.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Nice catch! Nice thick root too! When was the last time the line was cleaned?


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

No idea, first time cleaning drains for this customer at this location.

Took a lot longer than expected.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

The roots were about 3/4" thick, but they were very flimsy. They broke easily with the retriever.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Crawl space? Did you bust through the pipe?


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

No crawl space, this is the job I told you about.

I did not break the pipe or go out of it.


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Also got my locator back today.

Huge thank you to Allan J Colemann for taking care of me.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Crawl space? Did you bust through the pipe?


That was my 1st thought...


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Red, mine as well. The camera does not lie.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

One of our new guys called me one day telling me he cleared a line by pulling fiberglass insulation out of it...:laughing:

I told him to go in the crawlspace and find the broken pipe...:laughing:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Redwood said:


> One of our new guys called me one day telling me he cleared a line by pulling fiberglass insulation out of it...:laughing:
> 
> I told him to go in the crawlspace and find the broken pipe...:laughing:


Been there, done that.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Redwood said:


> One of our new guys called me one day telling me he cleared a line by pulling fiberglass insulation out of it...:laughing:
> 
> I told him to go in the crawlspace and find the broken pipe...:laughing:




just wondering who gets to pay for the damages when someone breaks through some pvc pipe and tears up the comcast cable and electrical wireing in the crawl space????

we had a company here that got taken to court over a bunch of damage the cable did to their home..... who gets stuck with the bill????


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

I have the customers sign a contract with wording that keeps my backside happy.

If it holds up in court who knows but so far so good.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Let's just say 1.25" eel cable doesn't go in 3" sdr30 anymore.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I've pulled heat tape out once. Sob hard to get back out the c.o. Odds are it was down the vent stack and not working anyways.


----------

